# 7/8 of a dog



## Designer (Feb 17, 2014)

Inspired by the "half of a rabbit" photo, here's most of a dog.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## weepete (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks more like 9/16ths to me


----------



## BillM (Feb 17, 2014)

That dog looks much happier than that bunny did LOL


----------



## Rosy (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> View attachment 66924



Lew - you are great!


----------



## Designer (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, Lew for fixing my photo.  Or half of it anyway.  Now, to me, the edit looks yellowish.  My question is; how did you know the WB was off?


----------



## BillM (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the blue dog tipped him off


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2014)

Designer said:


> Thanks, Lew for fixing my photo.  Or half of it anyway.  Now, to me, the edit looks yellowish.  My question is; how did you know the WB was off?



I calibrate my screens every week and assume, just out of damn crankiness, that every shot taken in sunlight in winter is too blue.

If this looks too yellow to you, I will recalibrate tomorrow - and you might consider doing yours also.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2014)

Darth puppy had it coming.


----------



## Designer (Feb 17, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Darth puppy had it coming.



Uh, yea, I guess so.  This is the rabbit killer.


----------



## Designer (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Lew for fixing my photo.  Or half of it anyway.  Now, to me, the edit looks yellowish.  My question is; how did you know the WB was off?
> ...



O.K., I see now where that is on my computer.  I've never fooled with it, and it looks like it might take a while, so I'll do it tomorrow.  

Tip-O'-The-Hat to ya.


----------



## Designer (Feb 18, 2014)

new version warmer:


----------



## William75 (Feb 21, 2014)

Warmer version I like more


----------



## Designer (Feb 21, 2014)

William75 said:


> Warmer version I like more



Thank you, sir.  That was after I calibrated my display.


----------

